# NetBeans startet nicht



## studnix (29. Sep 2004)

Hi 


Ich habe mir gerade Netbeans 3.6 runtergeladen und installiert,doch wenn ich es starten will kommt ein graues Fenster (links oben steht dummy)und das wars. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? 

Habe Win XP Home und J2SDK 1.4.2 ist drauf


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Sep 2004)

Merkwürdig... ???:L 
Ich kann Dir da nur raten die NetBeans-Version in Form eines jar-Files herunter zu laden und die Installation nach vorheriger Deinstallation nochmals durchzuführen.


----------



## studnix (3. Okt 2004)

danke für den tipp..ähm, wo finde ich denn netbeans als jar file :bahnhof:


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Okt 2004)

Der direkte Download-Link lautet:
http://www.netbeans.org/download/release36/promoted/FCS/netbeans-3_6-setup.jar


----------



## studnix (3. Okt 2004)

es geht trotzdem nicht.
Woran kann das denn noch liegen?Brauch man noch was anderes außer die JSDK?


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Okt 2004)

Ein installiertes Java-SDK (nicht mit JRE verwechseln) und eine beliebige NetBeans-Version.
Dann sollte es ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------



## studnix (16. Okt 2004)

Hab es endlich zum laufen gekriegt   


Doch irgendwie komme ich damit nicht zurecht.

Ich will dort  ein JSP erstellen in dem ein Formular ausgewertet wird.
Doch wie stelle ich das an?Ich dachte,dass kann man dort einfach "reinklicken",denn meine Java-Kenntnisse reichen nicht aus um das selbst zu scripten


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Okt 2004)

Eine IDE macht einen Anfänger nicht zu Profi. Sie nimmt nur etwas Arbeit ab.
Wenn Du programmieren willst, solltest Du schon wissen, was Du da machst.
Schau mal in die JLiB, dort findest Du sicher auch Tutorials über JSP.


----------

